# Schnittpunkte einer geraden und einer Parabel



## Qui Xux (11. Mai 2008)

hi
ich habe folgendes probmel
ich soll ein programm schreiben (in java) mit dem man eine parabel mit der allgemeinen form ax²+bx+c und eine gerade mit der allgemeinen form mx+b gleichsetzt und die schnittpunkte bestimmt.
dabei soll a,b,c,m,b1 angegeben werden vom benutzer und dsa programm soll dann automatisch die schnittpunkte berechnen.
die benutzer oberfläche habe ich bereits gestaltet, nur habe ich das problem das ich daheim keinen java editor habe vielleicht könnte mir wer einen link zu einem solchen sagen weil cih keinen gescheiten gefunden habe.
das zweite problem ist dann, dass ich nicht weiß wie ich mit java rechnen kann.
vielleicht hat jemand ja ein ähnliches programm welches er mir geben kann.

so weit

mfg Qui Xux

_[Edit by Beni: verschoben, das wird wohl eine "Hausaufgabe" sein...]_


----------



## Gast (12. Mai 2008)

Also ich habe es jetzt geschafft, dass mein Programm in HTML funktioniert.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit dsa ganze jetzt in Java umzuwandeln?

Mfg Qui Xux


----------



## Guest (12. Mai 2008)

Vielleicht kannst du mal deinen Code posten..


----------



## Qui Xux (12. Mai 2008)

<html>
<title>Vertikale Parabeln und reelle Nullstellen quadratischer Gleichungen</title>
<body text="#FFFFFF" bgcolor="#000000" link="#FF0000" alink="#FF0000" vlink="#FF0000">
<head>
<script language="JavaScript">

function pgschnitt(mmg, bbg, aap, bbp, ccp){
var mg=parseFloat(mmg);
var bg=parseFloat(bbg);
var ap=parseFloat(aap);
var bp=parseFloat(bbp);
var cp=parseFloat(ccp);

var a=ap;
var b=bp-mg;
var c=cp-bg;
var diskrim=b*b-4*a*c;
var x1;
var y1;
var x2;
var y2;



alert("a = "+a+", b = "+b+", c = "+c);
alert("Diskriminante = "+diskrim);
if (diskrim >=0){wurz=Math.sqrt(diskrim);}

if (a!=0 && diskrim >0){x1=-b+wurz; x1=x1/2; x1=x1/a; x2=-b-wurz; x2=x2/2; x2=x2/a;
y1=mg*x1+bg; y2=mg*x2+bg; alert("(x1,y1) = ("+x1+","+y1+") , (x2,y2) = ("+x2+","+y2+") ");
}

if (a !=0 && diskrim ==0){x1=-b/2; x1=x1/a; y1=y1=mg*x1+bg; alert("1 Punkt (x,y) = ("+x1+","+y1+")");}

if (a ==0 && b !=0){ x1=-c/b; y1=mg*x1+bg; alert("1 Punkt (x,y) = ("+x1+","+y1+")");}

if (a==0 && b==0 && cp != bg){alert("Es gibt keine Schnittpunkte !!");}
if (a==0 && b==0 && cp == bg){alert("Die Gerade selbst !!");}

if (diskrim <0){alert("Es gibt keine Schnittpunkte !!");}


}





</script>
</head>







<h2>Gerade y = mx + b schneidet Parabel y = Ax<sup>2</sup> + Bx + C</h2>

Gesucht: *(x<sub>1</sub>,y<sub>1</sub>), (x<sub>2</sub>,y<sub>2</sub>)*

<form>
<table border=2>
<tr>
<td>*m:*
<td><input type="text" name="mmg" value=0>
<td>*b:*
<td><input type="text" name="bbg" value=0>
<tr>
<td>*A:*
<td><input type="text" name="aap" value=5>
<td>*B:*
<td><input type="text" name="bbp" value=0>
<td>*C:*
<td><input type="text" name="ccp" value=3>



<tr>
<td colspan=2 align=center>
<input type=button value="Schnittpunkt(e) ermitteln" onClick="pgschnitt(this.form.mmg.value, this.form.bbg.value, this.form.aap.value, this.form.bbp.value, this.form.ccp.value)" >
</table>

</form>


----------



## LordLuzifer (12. Mai 2008)

Hm, ich kann kein HTML und hab daher keine Ahnung, was du da postest... Soweit ich das verstehe ist dir allerdings schon klar, wie man die Koordinaten der Schnittpunkte ausrechnen kann, du weißt nur nicht, wie das in Java funktioniert, richtig?
Wo scheiterst du denn an der Rechnung? Und welchen Java-Code hast du schon zum Rechnen?

PS: Als IDE fallen mir spontan Eclipse und NetBeans ein. Einfach mal googlen, wird man schnell fündig.


----------



## 0x7F800000 (13. Mai 2008)

1)HTML ist keine programmiersprache
2)mit HTML kann man prinzipiell nichts rechnen
3)die Lösung ist in JavaScript. Für JavaScript gibts es auch ganz tolle Foren, in den einem sehr viel effizienter geholfen werden kann, als in einem java-forum. Hauskatzen und Katzenbären haben miteinander viel mehr zu tun als Java mit JavaScript. Es gibt auch keine möglichkeit JavaScript direkt in Java umzuwandeln, weil das einfach grundlegend verschiedene Sachen sind.

=> Zwischenfrage A: bist du dir selbst sicher, dass du irgendwas in Java, und nicht etwa in JS implementieren willst? 

4)Wer hat dir was vom Java Editor erzählt? Vergiss es...

=> falls du dir sicher bist, nimm eine von den IDE's die LordLuzifer genannt hat. JDK JRE musst du dir davor auch holen sonst läuft gar nichts.

5)Wenn du dir ein paar Grundlagen zu Java aneignen willst: 
Java ist auch eine Insel  ist das fetteste Buch das es zu Java gibt (im positiven Sinne natürlich  ). Dort findest du vor allem definitiv alles, was du zum schreiben dieses kleines programmchens brauchst.


----------



## qui xux (14. Mai 2008)

ja ich hab das nur in html gemacht wiel ich java nicht kann grundsätzlich soll ich das programm in java schreiben und nicht in html. desweiteren weiß ich , dass js nichts mit java zu tun hat aber ich hab das halt mal mit js bzw html gemacht weil cih das wenigstens verstehe.
trozdem danke ich werd mir mal das "java ist auch nur eine insel" anschauen und gucken ob ich weiter komme

vielen dank schonmal

falls sich noch probleme ergeben meld ich mich nochmal

mfg qui


----------

